# Knuckling



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I've noticed that miss piggy is starting the signs of knuckling...she's 5 weeks old. Is there anything I can do to stop this? She has trimmed down due to a drowth spurt, and the littler ones refuse to be anything but spread eagle in the dog food pan so she can't get as much as them. I have a towel in their crate for them, but they spend most of their time on newspaper by choice.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i read up on knuckling a little bit ago, tho i dint find out how to stop it.

i would think getting the nutrition that is needed would atleast slow it down.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

The photos of the affected dog, and the improvement on this site look good, and it has links to a diet to correct it.

Bowed Legs, Knuckling Over in Puppies - Puppy Feed Program | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ive scoured that site FloorCandy... it was quite depressing hearing "wait until they are 8-9 weeks before doing any kind of treatment". I can't help but feel that I did it because she was so much more "piggy" than the other two.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> ive scoured that site FloorCandy... it was quite depressing hearing "wait until they are 8-9 weeks before doing any kind of treatment". I can't help but feel that I did it because she was so much more "piggy" than the other two.


It is definitely not your fault, these things happen, and it is a treatable condition, so don't worry. I think its one of those one in a million things that happens, like swimmer pups. Maybe one of the really really experienced breeders on here has seen this, and will have a good home remedy for you. Keep us posted, although I don't have plans to ever breed, I'd like to know all about the treatment as you never know when that kind of knowledge will come in handy.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> It is definitely not your fault, these things happen, and it is a treatable condition, so don't worry. I think its one of those one in a million things that happens, like swimmer pups. Maybe one of the really really experienced breeders on here has seen this, and will have a good home remedy for you. Keep us posted, although I don't have plans to ever breed, I'd like to know all about the treatment as you never know when that kind of knowledge will come in handy.


swimmer pups? whats that?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> swimmer pups? whats that?


Swimmer pups are flat chested pups:

Swimmer Puppy


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wow thats interesting. thanks for clueing me in


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Piggy update... no more problems..she did get out of that funky shaky leg deal!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That is Great!!!

I'm so glad that cute little porker is fine...hehehe


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Me too... now little engine is walking around with a gay tale... I was thinking about keeping her for the show ring, but I need to watch to see if she gets more control over that tail lol I'm hoping it's just a funky puppy thing. Man I've got to get pictures up. They have grown sooo much! I have still yet to hear about if the little boy is staying too. I really love miss piggy, but she's showing signs of needing more personal attention of one on one than what I can offer, and she also has a small hernia by her belly button so it'll get fixed when she gets spayed.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so happy she's doing better!


----------

